

My music-projectillogic - projectillogic
http://www.reverbnation.com/projectillogic

======
projectillogic
hello im projectillogic and i make dope ass music and have over 400 dedicated
fans but im getting bigger and bigger. my site has 20 original songs ive
created and 5 miscellaneous files. ive been going hard and created 10 new
songs in the last six months,actually 7, but i skipped a month. i guarantee
you will love this shit so check me out! peace!

